

Slow down Vim to get faster - artemave
http://www.featurist.co.uk/blog/2012/11/14/slowdown-vim/

======
johncoltrane
The first (and only, ATM) comment is spot-on. I'd advise Vimmers who have lots
of plugins to try

    
    
        $ vim --noplugin filename
    

for half a day. Doing so may put many things in perspective.

~~~
beatgammit
Best prep ever for those times when you're on vacation and your boss calls you
up and says all the things are broken. You'll probably be connecting over a
high latency network, on someone else's machine and without a .vimrc to your
nome.

A "plugin all the things" type would probably be more productive with nano
than vim at that point, especially if the person has remapped default
shortcuts (cardinal sin IMHO).

~~~
johncoltrane
Been there done that. When I switched I wasted a great deal of time turning
Vim into a TextMate clone with more than 40 freaking plugins and a miles long
vimrc with dozens of insert-mode mappings.

Until I had to use a bare Vim on a remote Linux box. Luckily I knew enough
basic stuff to get the job done but boy was it a slow, painful, eye opening
and "life changing" experience!

The "life changing" part was of course when I thrashed my ~/.vim directory and
wiped out my ~/.vimrc.

Now, I run with 13 or so carefully chosen plugins (which I find too much, some
times) and _my own_ sane vimrc where everything has its purpose. And I'm
perfectly able to use a bare Vim without breaking a sweat.

